# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Beginnende Golfarm?

## overdevest

Beste Lezers en specialisten,

Sinds 1,5 jaar heb ik mijn oude liefde tennis weer opgepakt. Ruim een half jaar heb ik veel gespeeld zonder enige vorm van last aan mijn arm. Nu een jaar geleden kreeg ik af en toe wat overbelastingsverschijnselen. Deze begonnen met het gevoel van verrekte spieren in de bovenarm aan binnen en buitenkant. Rust was daarvoor de remedie. Daarnaast kreeg ik last van mijn schouder. Voor mijn schouder ben ik bij de fysio geweest. Eind novembe rben ik voor het laatst geweest en de pijn in mijn schouder is weg. 

Afgelopen zomer heb ik veel toernooien gespeeld en steeds na ongeveer 2 wedstrijden gingen die spieren in mijn bovenarm weeer opspelen. Daarbij kwam ook pijn rond het gewricht aan de binnekant van mijn elleboog.

Steeds door rust te nemen neemt de pijn af en kan ik weer spelen. Bij tussenpozen van een paar dagen gaat het goed. Speel ik wedstrijden dan is de belasting groter en weet ik dat ik na 2 potjes weer last ga krijgen en kan ik niet meer doen wat ik wil en dat is wedstrijden winnen. 

Ik dacht eerst dat de pijn in mijn arm kwam door de pijn in mijn schouder. Maar nu mijn schouder geen last geeft, blijft mijn arm over. IVoor mijn schouder heb ik krachtoefeningen gedaan. Dat heeft dus wel geholpen denk ik. Ik denk ook dat de pijn in spieren in mijn bovenarm losstaat van het stijve gevoel van de spieren en het gewricht aan de binnenkant van mijn arm. 

Ik wil er vanaf, dat zal duidelijk zijn,. Wie kan mij adviseren??
Fysiotherapie heeft dus deels geholpen. Is manuele therapie wat? Of chiropractie? Ik lees ook over acupunctuur!!

Graag goede tips!!!

groet Martijn OVerdevest

----------


## Sefi

Hallo Martijn,
Als ik je verhaal zo lees dan vermoed ik dat je triggerpoints in je spieren hebt. Dit zijn kleine spierknoopjes die stralingspijn geven. Je zegt al dat last hebt van de spieren in je bovenarm, dus het lijkt me zeer aannemelijk dat het triggerpoints zijn. Ik heb dit ook al vaker gehoord van tennissers.
Meer info over triggerpoints: http://www.triggerpointboek.nl

Je zou een triggerpoint therapeut moeten zoeken die je hiermee verder kan helpen. Helaas weten fysiotherapeuten hier niet altijd (lees: vaak niet) vanaf en fysiotherapie kan het probleem erger maken en/of verleggen.
Op de genoemde website kun je een therapeut vinden bij jou in de buurt.

Succes!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Overdevest: Ik heb helaas geen tips voor jou, maar ik wens je er wel veel sterkte mee...het is een pijnlijk iets en het duurt lang voordat je ervan af komt....

Òòk ik heb in het verleden de tennis sport beoefend maar ik kreeg een tenniselleboog...dat zat aan de buitenkant...verband erom heen gehad, in laten spuiten in het ziekenhuis tegen het bot aan: behoorlijk pijnlijk herrinner ik mij en het heeft na mijn gevoel niet geholpen..nog een homeopaat bezocht...pillen geslikt en op een goede dag ging het goed..mede door veel te rusten met die arm...nu kan ik helaas niet meer tennissen, maar jou wens ik sterkte, ik hoop dat er mensen zijn die je verder kunnen helpen, zoals Stefi hierboven... :Wink:

----------


## Sefi

Elisabeth,
Wat jammer dat je hebt moeten stoppen met tennissen! Triggerpoints zijn een veel voorkomend ongemak met tennissen en heel veel tennissers zijn hier al door uitgeschakeld doordat ze niet wisten wat het was. Jammer genoeg wordt het nog veel te vaak over de kop gezien in de medische wereld.
En ja, ook een tenniselleboog is een typisch verschijnsel dat bij triggerpoints hoort.
Als de spieren rust krijgen dan gaat het beter, maar zodra je ze gaat belasten komen de klachten terug. Maar als de triggerpoints aangepakt worden dan kun je volledig van je klachten afkomen.

----------


## Sefi

Hier een link van een behandelaar waar de golf en tenniselleboog ook genoemd wordt.
http://www.topinzet.nl/de-masseur/tr...oint-therapie/

----------


## overdevest

Dank Sefi!!

ik ga hier is naar kijken.

ben ook al even naar een chiropractor geweest. Volet toch ook goed als je botten weer rechtzitten. 

Probleem is dat je zoveel verhalen hoort over wat wel en niet werkt... 
moelijk om een keuze te makne. En alle proberen is ook zo duur...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Stefi: dank je wel voor je antwoord...ik kan niet meer tenissen omdat ik lang geleden gevallen ben op mijn rechter elleboog....toen gebroken en de arm kan ik niet meer strekken en ik heb er Posttraumatisce Dystrofie aan overgehouden...gewoon hele dikke pech voor mij maar het zit er al 10 jaar dus sinds ruim een jaar zit ik nu op Fitness, daar kan ik gericht dingen voorzichtig doen.... :Wink:  ik zal later nog even die link lezen want het blijft me wel boeien....tijd om mijn hondje nu uit te laten...maar dank nogmaals... :Embarrassment: 

Overdevest: Succes met het maken van je keuze....altijd bij jezelf blijven en bedenken wat jou het meeste aanspreekt...ik begin altijd eerst bij een arts, dan het ziekenhuis en als dàt niet helpt ga ik het andere circuit in!!!! Sterkte hoor.... :Big Grin: 

Groeten allebei....

----------


## Sefi

Martijn, combinatie chiropractor + triggerpoint therapie is ideaal. Maar misschien kan je chiropractor ook iets vertellen over triggerpoints en hoe je ze zelf kunt behandelen. Ik hoorde ook voor het eerst over triggerpoints van mijn chiropractor en ben later pas op zoek gegaan naar een therapeut die me verder kon helpen.
Het voordeel is dat als je weet hoe een triggerpoint aanvoelt dat je er dan zelf mee aan de gang kan en niet iedere keer terug hoeft naar een therapeut.
Maar het kan ook heel goed zijn dat je triggerpoints hebt gekregen doordat er botten niet goed zaten (hierdoor staan je spieren gespannen en krijg je vanzelf triggerpoints). Als die nu weer wel goed zitten dan bestaat ook inderdaad de kans dat het probleem vanzelf overrgaat. Blijft het zich voordoen dan zou ik zeker achter die triggerpoint therapie aangaan.

Elisabeth, wat een ellende dat je dystrofie hebt overgehouden. In ieder geval fijn dat fitnessen dan nog gaat!

----------


## overdevest

He Sefi,

kijk daar kan ik wat mee. Ik zal hem ernaar vragen als ik weer op bezoek ga!

dank!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Stefi: ik heb met aandacht je mailtje gelezen op 19/1/11 een chiropractor heeft veel voor mij betekend...echt prettig en ik heb er altijd baat bij....dat verhaal over de triggerpoints moet ik toch echt eerdaags gaan lezen, boeiend en we leren ervan...Dank je wel... :Big Grin:  soms zet je mensen weer op een spoor die we vergeten....fijne avond nog....lieve groeten van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------

